# Im in love with myself



## TheContrary (May 2, 2006)

.


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

Hey, I'm in love with you, too!

Er, wait... that didn't come out right. :lol


----------



## TheContrary (May 2, 2006)

[qu.


----------



## cat burglar (Sep 2, 2006)

TheContrary said:


> Im in love with myself


I feel the same about you!

:b


----------



## TheContrary (May 2, 2006)

.


----------



## triscuit80 (May 31, 2006)

I don't drink, but I love you too


----------



## Vincenzo (Sep 24, 2005)

I don't know you, but a beer's a beer. Goodbye, twelve-step program.


----------



## Mozzie (Jun 6, 2006)

OK. Twelve beers later and now I'm starting to love you.


----------



## sctork (Oct 23, 2006)

Mozzie said:


> OK. Twelve beers later and now I'm starting to love you.


 :lol :lol


----------



## TheContrary (May 2, 2006)

sctork said:


> Mozzie said:
> 
> 
> > OK. Twelve beers later and now I'm starting to love you.
> ...


works for me :lol


----------



## Gerard (Feb 3, 2004)

sorry i dont drink.... :sigh


----------



## TheContrary (May 2, 2006)

*Re: re: Im in love with myself*

.


----------



## Farren (Jan 5, 2006)

I'm enjoying a Sam Adams Holiday Porter for ya. Cheers! :b


----------



## smiles (Nov 13, 2006)

Good for you... I want to love me too. When we love ourselves enough... the outside voices don't matter as much.


----------



## red_reagel (Nov 21, 2006)

That's good. I'm happy you're seeing the good in yourself. I'm struggling with that category.


----------



## Optimistic (Nov 4, 2006)

I don't know if I can stand all the mushiness seeping out of the posts on this topic. :lol :um


----------

